# Spracheneinstellung



## virtualsix (21. Dezember 2001)

Hi all, 
wollte mich mal erkundigen, ob schon jemand ein bisschen Erfahrung mit spracheinstellungen hat.
Was ich damit tun will ?

Ich möchte eine Seite erstellen, mit verschiedenen Sprachen.
Was das Ziel ist, eine Abfrage des Browsers welche Sprache der User verwednet, und die weiterleitung auf die seite mit der jeweiligen eingestellten Sprache. Falls dies nicht ganz Deutsch ist ,

ein User aus England ladet ne deutsche seite.Ziel ist,das der user die seite nicht auf deutsch zu gesicht bekommt , sondern auf englisch.Und wenn ein Ösi oder deutscher auf die gleiche seite geht das er es auf deutsch dagestellt bekommt falls dies seine eingestellte sprache ist.

falls jemand ideen hat , bitte melden ))


mfg 
six


----------



## ELVIS (17. März 2002)

Hi,

soweit ich weiss geht das mit JavaScript:

navigator.language liefert die Sprache des Browsers bei NS
navigator.systemLanguage liefert die Sprache des Betriebssystems beim IE
navigator.userLanguage gibt beim IE die Sprache des Benutzers zurück (frag mich nicht wo der Unterschied ist...(nur Browser, oder...))

cya


----------



## Samuel (18. März 2002)

*also!*

also ab ins JavaScript forum
dann tut sich dort wieder mal was 

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

wenn´s dich interessiert==> die Länderkürzel:
Kürzel Bedeutung 
aa Afar 
ab Abchasisch 
af Afrikaans 
am Amharisch 
ar Arabisch 
as Assamesisch 
ay Aymara 
az Aserbaidschanisch 
ba Baschkirisch 
be Belorussisch 
bg Bulgarisch 
bh Biharisch 
bi Bislamisch 
bn Bengalisch 
bo Tibetanisch 
br Bretonisch 
ca Katalanisch 
co Korsisch 
cs Tschechisch 
cy Walisisch 
da Dänisch 
de Deutsch 
dz Dzongkha, Bhutani 
el Griechisch 
en Englisch 
eo Esperanto 
es Spanisch 
et Estnisch 
eu Baskisch 
fa Persisch 
fi Finnisch 
fj Fiji 
fo Faröisch 
fr Französisch 
fy Friesisch 
ga Irisch 
gd Schottisches Gälisch 
gl Galizisch 
gn Guarani 
gu Gujaratisch 
ha Haussa 
he Hebräisch 
hi Hindi 
hr Kroatisch 
hu Ungarisch 
hy Armenisch 
ia Interlingua 
id Indonesisch 
ie Interlingue 
ik Inupiak 
is Isländisch 
it Italienisch 
iu Inuktitut (Eskimo) 
iw Hebräisch (veraltet, nun: he) 
ja Japanisch 
ji Jiddish (veraltet, nun: yi) 
jv Javanisch 
ka Georgisch 
kk Kasachisch 
kl Kalaallisut (Grönländisch) 
km Kambodschanisch 
kn Kannada 
ko Koreanisch 
ks Kaschmirisch 
ku Kurdisch 
ky Kirgisisch 
la Lateinisch 
ln Lingala 
lo Laotisch 
lt Litauisch 
lv Lettisch 
mg Malagasisch 
mi Maorisch 
mk Mazedonisch 
ml Malajalam 
mn Mongolisch 
mo Moldavisch 
mr Marathi 
ms Malaysisch 
mt Maltesisch 
my Burmesisch 
na Nauruisch 
ne Nepalisch 
nl Holländisch 
no Norwegisch 
oc Okzitanisch 
om Oromo 
or Orija 
pa Pundjabisch 
pl Polnisch 
ps Paschtu 
pt Portugiesisch 
qu Quechua 
rm Rätoromanisch 
rn Kirundisch 
ro Rumänisch 
ru Russisch 
rw Kijarwanda 
sa Sanskrit 
sd Zinti 
sg Sango 
sh Serbokroatisch (veraltet) 
si Singhalesisch 
sk Slowakisch 
sl Slowenisch 
sm Samoanisch 
sn Schonisch 
so Somalisch 
sq Albanisch 
sr Serbisch 
ss Swasiländisch 
st Sesothisch 
su Sudanesisch 
sv Schwedisch 
sw Suaheli 
ta Tamilisch 
te Tegulu 
tg Tadschikisch 
th Thai 
ti Tigrinja 
tk Turkmenisch 
tl Tagalog 
tn Sezuan 
to Tongaisch 
tr Türkisch 
ts Tsongaisch 
tt Tatarisch 
tw Twi 
ug Uigur 
uk Ukrainisch 
ur Urdu 
uz Usbekisch 
vi Vietnamesisch 
vo Volapük 
wo Wolof 
xh Xhosa 
yi Jiddish 
yo Joruba 
za Zhuang 
zh Chinesisch 
zu Zulu


```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
</head><body>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
if(navigator.language.indexOf("en")>-1)
 document.write("dear vistor, welcome on our pages");
if(navigator.language.indexOf("de")>-1)
 document.write("Sehr geehrter Besucher, willkommen auf unseren Seiten");
//-->
</script>
</body></html>
```

da oebn kannst du die Begrüssung auf die Sprache des Benutzers abstimmten!


----------



## Samuel (18. März 2002)

*hmm*

hoschi
du musst ja massenhaft zeit habe ;-)

aber genau solche leute braucht dieses forum

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## Christoph (18. März 2002)

ich??? massenhaft zeit???  

ne==> sitz gerade in der Berufschule! hatten designstudio-schularbeit! HEHE Lächerlich!

da hatt man zeit!


----------



## virtualsix (10. September 2002)

thx


----------

